# CPU Kühler für Haswell



## AlphaNUSS (24. Mai 2013)

*CPU Kühler für Haswell*

Habe vor, mir eine Haswell CPU zuzulegen und bin schon mal auf der Suche, nach einem neuen CPU Kühler.
Habe jetzt ein Auge auf den EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. B AMD und Intel Sockel 775/ 1155/ 1156/ geworfen.
Würde dann noch zwei eloops dran machen. Da der Kühler aber schon etwas älter ist, wollte ich wissen ob der von der Kühlleistung her was taugt, 
es wird wahrscheinlich auch OC aber nicht besonders viel.


----------



## Infin1ty (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Haswell*

Ich würde erstmal abwarten, ob der Kühler überhaupt auf Sockel 1150 passt.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Haswell*

Der passt doch auf Sockel 775/ 1155/ 1156/ 1366/ AM2/ AM2+/ AM3/


----------



## Infin1ty (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Haswell*

Haswell bekommt nen neuen Sockel. Der heißt Sockel 1150,
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Intel die Lochabstände nicht verändert hat


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Haswell*

Intel hat aber schon bestätigt, dass 1156, 1155 und 1150 die selben Abstände haben^^


----------



## Infin1ty (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Haswell*

Alles klar, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben  Hab mich in den letzten 2 Jahren aber auch nicht
gerade viel mit HW beschäftigt, ist erst jetzt das Interesse wiedergekommen.

Sorry


----------



## Addi (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Haswell*

Das würde ich sein lassen ! Die Eloops sind nicht für den saugenden Betrieb gedacht !


----------



## AlphaNUSS (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Haswell*

Wie siehts dann mt dem Kühler an sich aus? Ich hab halt noch einen eloop


----------



## Scalon (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Haswell*

ich habe die Pure Edition (https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-matterhorn-pure-84000000079-a782372.html) und die hält mein i5 gut kühl bei max 60°C in Game  und ist dabei noch sehr leise


----------



## Addi (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Haswell*

Kühler ist nicht schlecht , gibt aber bessere in Sachen Preis / Leistung. Einen Eloop kannst du blasend montieren , kein Problem.
Solltest halt keinen 2 Eloop saugend montieren.

mfg


----------



## rani_ (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Haswell*

wenn nur n bisschen oc dann würde doch ein macho auch reichen...? (vorausgesetzt der passt)

macht ja keinen sinn 20€ mehr für nen kühler auszugeben ohne dass man wirklich mehr davon hat...


----------



## B4C4RD! (4. Juni 2013)

Kost bisschen mehr, kühlt wir sonst was nennt sich Noctua NH-D14. Zwar schon paar Jahre auf dem Markt aber trotzdem eines der Besten luftkuehler meiner Meinung nach. Hat mein x4 955 damals mit Oc kuehl gehalten, selbst auf Boerde-Lan bei 4GHz und den Adaptern drauf. Mein 2500k hat er auch frisch gehalten bei erhoehtem Oc.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Juni 2013)

Erstmal auf erste temperaturergebnisse warten. Die sollen ja wohl extrem ausfallen...


----------



## SupprDeitsch (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Haswell*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Erstmal auf erste temperaturergebnisse warten. Die sollen ja wohl extrem ausfallen...



Haswell temps oder wie? hätte gedacht dass die temperaturen wohl auf ivy niveau liegen werden...


----------



## Rexxas (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Haswell*

Intel

Hier sieht man die Temps Laut Computerbase 10° C mehr


----------



## SupprDeitsch (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Haswell*

Puh ja das ist wirklich ordentlich. Beim 3770k hatte man ja schon Probleme mit Drosselungen bei zu hoher Temperatur, das wird den 4770k ja wohl deutlich einschränken!

Dann ist ein guter Kühler ja bald schon Pflicht bei Non-K Modellen, gerade im Sommer...


----------



## Boring1503 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Haswell*

Hi, 

 Ich würde mir gerne einen Intel i7 4770k Prozessor holen, hab aber gehört, dass die von intel selber ziemlich schlecht sein sollen... Probiere nun einen guten kühler zu finden, der auf den Sockel 1150 passt. Habt ihr da irgentwelche Forschläge? Preisklasse 10-60€ 

Danke im voraus


----------



## Vily (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Haswell*



Boring1503 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich würde mir gerne einen Intel i7 4770k Prozessor holen, hab aber gehört, dass die von intel selber ziemlich schlecht sein sollen... Probiere nun einen guten kühler zu finden, der auf den Sockel 1150 passt. Habt ihr da irgentwelche Forschläge? Preisklasse 10-60€
> 
> Danke im voraus


 

Der Silver Arrow ist gut  . Hab ich selber. 60 Grad nach 15 min Prime95.
Hier ein Link :Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Haswell*

Hi - was passt in dein Gehäuse (Bauhöhe)? - Eine Top-Lösung ist der da - EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) ab €57,86


----------



## 777890 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Haswell*

Dark Rock Pro 2: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Boring1503 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Haswell*

Hier ist mein Case:
Sharkoon VS3-V Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/gruen

und ich probiere meinen Pc Hauptsächlich mit mindfactory und amazon zu bauen. Di zwei oben haben mir sehr gut gefallen allerdings war einer aus meiner Preisklasse und der andere nicht bei mindfactory erhältlich.
Dshalb könntet ihrr mir bitte noch ein bisschen helfen danke

Mein sonstiges setup:
SSD: 120GB Samsung 840 Basic Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC
Festplatten 2x: 8411196 - 1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003
DVD: LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk
Ram:16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Series rot DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual
Grafikkarte (niccht sicher):2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 760 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
Motherboard:Asus Z87-A Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
Prozessor:Intel Core i7 4770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
Netzteil: Noch nicht bewusst.


----------



## Scalon (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Haswell*

da du ja noch nach einem Kühler schauen wolltest für den i7 (wie in deinem ersten Post erwähnt) würde ich nicht so ausladenden Ram nehmen, da die Heatspreader doch etwas höher sind und deshalb je nach Bestückung mit dem CPU Kühler kollidieren können  Außerdem möchte ich mal in Frage stellen, ob du die 16GB überhaupt brauchst, sonst mache für den Rechner im Zusammenstellungs Unterforum einen neuen Thread auf, dort wirst du auch gut beraten


----------

